

Why I spend my precious spare time with emscripten - BruceM
http://flohofwoe.blogspot.de/2013/03/why-i-spend-my-precious-spare-time-with.html

======
dirkk0
While I fully endorse emscripten ( see
[http://web3dblog.wordpress.com/2012/11/19/news-on-
bananabrea...](http://web3dblog.wordpress.com/2012/11/19/news-on-bananabread/)
) I started to play around with <https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>
which is a precompiled chromium that loads a HTML/CSS/JS-Zip file - no
compilation at all. If you are in the WebGL/Three.JS field this might be
another way to go. I will follow both paths.

